# Honda GXV340 starter help



## woody367 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a Honda GXV340 vertical shaft engine on my salt spreader. The electric start is dead even when bypassing the solenoid . How do I remove the starter and what is the replacement part#? I removed the pull start and shroud but see no bolts to remove it. Do I have to remove the flywheel to get to the bolts?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, mounting bolts are located under the flywheel.


----------



## woody367 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you, was hoping not to pull the flywheel.


----------

